#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Waar zijn die afgestudeerden?

## showband

Nou zijn er al weer een paar jaartjes MBO´s te vinden voor podiumtechniekers. De eerste was in friesland (ere wie ere toekomt)

Ik vraag mij af waar die personen blijven.

Er moeten nu inmiddels een paar honderd MBO geschoolde podiumtechneuten rondlopen. Waar zijn die gebleven? Ik ken alleen maar medium grote PA bedrijven die zeggen dat zij gebrek aan mensen hebben die een band kunnen mixen. Maar ik ben nog nooit een afgestudeerde tegengekomen? 

Zijn ze allemaal naar joop van der ende gegaan of zo  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

ik ken er wel een paar (komt omdat ik ook één jaartje de opleiding AV-medewerker op het mediacollege heb gedaan)...

En laat ik het zo zeggen, je hoeft met een mbo diploma av/theater techniek echt niet te verwachten dat je gelijk de FOH bij ampco oid mag mixen. (dat krijg je ook niet te leren op zulke opleidingen!) Evengoed stroom je nog onderaan de ladder en mag je je zelf eerst bewijzen...

Toch vraag ik mij af wat de meerwaarde is van iemand die kan aantonen dat hij zo'n opleiding heeft gedaan tegenover een persoon die relevante werkervaring heeft en wat referenties en begonnen is als kistenduwer.... Naar mijn idee kun je beter elektro techniek gaan doen, heb je veel meer in de praktijk aan dan leren hoe je een mic moet aansluiten, want dat kan iedere Pa-boer je leren....

----------


## Stage-Q

hoho,

2 jaar geleden m'n "theatertechniek" opleiding voltooid in Zwolle.
Weinig geleerd daar.

Wel ben ik tijdens m'n stage's alleen maar met goeie geluidsmannen meegeweest, en daaraan heb ik ook veel contacten overgehouden en ben nu ruim 2 jaartjes Freelance geluidstechnicus.

----------


## Gast1401081

> hoho,
> 
> 2 jaar geleden m'n "theatertechniek" opleiding voltooid in Zwolle.
> Weinig geleerd daar.
> 
> .



heb idd het lesplan (met de doelstellingen ) van Zwolle gezien... Erg interessant, volgens mij kun je na die opleiding ook de verpleging in haha

----------


## Stage-Q

gewoon te erg voor woorden,

op zo'n open dag huren ze een complete licht / geluid set in en die pleuren ze in een lokaal.

vervolgens komen leerlingen binnen en die zijn helemaal onder de indruk en willen die opleiding maar al te graag doen.

en op je eerste lesdag zie je al je dromen in duigen vallen.


Lekker bezig deltion..!!

----------


## Watt Xtra

> gewoon te erg voor woorden,
> 
> op zo'n open dag huren ze een complete licht / geluid set in en die pleuren ze in een lokaal.
> 
> vervolgens komen leerlingen binnen en die zijn helemaal onder de indruk en willen die opleiding maar al te graag doen.
> 
> en op je eerste lesdag zie je al je dromen in duigen vallen.
> 
> 
> Lekker bezig deltion..!!



het mooier maken dan het is doet elke school met de open dagen!!
een stukje theoretische kennis, een technische achtergrond en een beetje doordachtheid is toch wel makkelijk als dat wordt geleerd op de school..
Als ik hier soms vragen zie....die worden gesteld.. :Frown: 

Maar wat ik nu ook meemaak. Praktijk uren.. Jongen doet de opleiding sound en vision geloof ik in Utrecht en komt bij mij of hij niet een paar keer mee mag op klus. "ik moet praktijk uren maken." nou prima wat moet je doen, wat zijn je leerdoelen?

Die zijn er niet, als ik maar uren maak en mee kan lopen met een bedrijf in licht en geluidverhuur.

Krijg je een blaadje onder je neus met de gegevens van school, leerling en of ik mijn gegevens in wil vullen. Hij maakt een opschrijving van de werkzaamheden die hij heeft gedaan en ik vink het af. Kaar!

Met de vraag van mijn kant of hij er geen verslagje ofzo van moet schrijven? verslag schrijven? Nee JOH.  :Embarrassment: 

Nou hij mag mee op klus.. maar wil wel graag een creatie van hem zien hoe hij met de spullen om zou gaan en dus een lichtplan op mag stellen.

jongens jullie gaan naar school en zijn daar om te leren.. moet je iets voor doen.. praktijkuren.... tja

----------


## moderator

Lees het onderwerp eens mensen....de (wan) prestaties van een opleiding in Zwolle zijn en worden in dit onderwerp geen punt van discussie.

Bij J&H hebben we met regelmaat stagairs van MBO opleidingen.
Meeste van die stagairs zijn tijdens hun opleiding al of zelf aan het ondernemen of druk aan het werk voor bedrijven in de entertainmentindustrie.

----------


## showband

Blijven die dan hangen? Beginnen ze een eigen bedrijf? Wat gaan ze na het behalen van dat papier doen?

Dat is waar ik zo benieuwd naar ben. Waar ze tijdens stages rondlopen zegt niet veel. Wel over de school maar niet over de plaats waar die mensen uiteindelijk terecht komen.

Hoewel ik wel benieuwd ben. Beste stagebegeleiders op dit forum. Komen er mensen van die stages/scholen af die een bandpa kunnen "doen". Uit een magazijn bij elkaar plannen naar behoefte, zelf bouwen, soundcheck+mix, storiingen verhelpen?

----------


## jadjong

Ik werk regelmatig met stagiares(maar geen begeleider) die voor 3 of 6 maanden bij ons rondlopen. Dit zijn mensen van alle leerjaren. De meeste zijn prima werknemers, maar zelfstandig of met medeleerlingen op pad sturen voor een band zou ik niet aandurven. Een enkeling steekt er bovenuit, dit zijn vaak de mensen die een eigen drive-in hebben of af en toe aan de slag zijn voor het bedrijf van de buurman.

Van de acht mensen die ik voorbij heb zien komen zijn er twee in een theater productie terecht gekomen, waarvan eentje uiteindelijk lichtoperator is geworden(heeft een jaar of twee geduurd). Een ander is na een aantal jaar solderen warehousemanager geworden(hoofd verhuur?).
Nummer drie en vier zijn iets heel anders gaan doen en zijn af en toe als vrijwilliger werkzaam bij lokale evenementen. Nummer zes vond de opleiding zo tegenvallen dat hij tussentijds gestopt is en iets bij SAE is gaan doen...

De andere twee zitten nog op school. 
De twee die uiteindelijk een zelfstandige functie hebben bemachtigd waren in hun eigen tijd al veel met licht en geluid bezig.

----------


## AJB

Ik heb de afgelopen jaren best een leuke club stagaires begeleid. Daarvan zijn 2 nu freelance operator, 1tje hoofd zenders in het circustheater, 2 freelance licttechnicus, en 3 assistent-technicus/DOP-ers. Dus er is hoop. 

Hierbij moet ik wel melden dat ik wel secuur ben in het selecteren van stagaires, en dus de talentjes er bij voorbaat uitpik. Van een klas van 30 leerlingen, schat ik dan uiteindelijk ongeveer 4 mensen daadwerkelijk fulltime in het vak terecht komen.

----------


## Elmo

> Ik heb de afgelopen jaren best een leuke club stagaires begeleid. Daarvan zijn 2 nu freelance operator, 1tje hoofd zenders in het circustheater, 2 freelance licttechnicus, en 3 assistent-technicus/DOP-ers. Dus er is hoop. 
> 
> Hierbij moet ik wel melden dat ik wel secuur ben in het selecteren van stagaires, en dus de talentjes er bij voorbaat uitpik. Van een klas van 30 leerlingen, schat ik dan uiteindelijk ongeveer 4 mensen daadwerkelijk fulltime in het vak terecht komen.




Jij bent toch van de eerste lichting Friesland College theatertechniek Arvid?

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

Nou, momenteel doe ik een opleiding HBO facilitaire dienstverlening op HAN in nijmegen. zuiver economische kennis en vooral het delegeren van... nu heb ik al altijd een beroep in de av wereld geambieerd. zelf werk ik al 4 jaar bij de "lokale PA boer". ik mix twee bandjes uit en bedenk zo nu en dan een lichtplan en doe theaterstukken en met evenmenten als kermissen en carnaval loop ik de benen onder mn lijf uit. ik heb dus al zn 4 jaar echte relevante ervaring. ik bouw op, voer uit, breek af en zet breng vervolgens alles weer terug naar de opslag. tevens doe ik door de week als ik tijd heb wat repairaties etc.

zoals ik zei (ff on-topic) zo ik graag willen beginnen in de av wereld. adviseren jullie mij om dan nog even na school te gaan na mijn HBO studie (MBO blablabla in Utrecht geloof ik) of kan ik beter gewoon soliciteren? :Confused: 
 dan heb ik immiddels (als alles zo zn gang blijft gaan) een dikke 6 jaar ervaring op semi pro uitmixen en licht besturen. wat denken jullie? ik ben ook benieuwt of mensen die nu een AV bedrijf hebben mij zo aannemen of liever een scholier willen hebben?

----------


## Steve89

> Nou, momenteel doe ik een opleiding HBO facilitaire dienstverlening op HAN in nijmegen. zuiver economische kennis en vooral het delegeren van... nu heb ik al altijd een beroep in de av wereld geambieerd. zelf werk ik al 4 jaar bij de "lokale PA boer". ik mix twee bandjes uit en bedenk zo nu en dan een lichtplan en doe theaterstukken en met evenmenten als kermissen en carnaval loop ik de benen onder mn lijf uit. ik heb dus al zn 4 jaar echte relevante ervaring. ik bouw op, voer uit, breek af en zet breng vervolgens alles weer terug naar de opslag. tevens doe ik door de week als ik tijd heb wat repairaties etc.
> 
> zoals ik zei (ff on-topic) zo ik graag willen beginnen in de av wereld. adviseren jullie mij om dan nog even na school te gaan na mijn HBO studie (MBO blablabla in Utrecht geloof ik) of kan ik beter gewoon soliciteren?
> dan heb ik immiddels (als alles zo zn gang blijft gaan) een dikke 6 jaar ervaring op semi pro uitmixen en licht besturen. wat denken jullie? ik ben ook benieuwt of mensen die nu een AV bedrijf hebben mij zo aannemen of liever een scholier willen hebben?



Ik zal gewoon gaan solliciteren!
Je hebt toonbare ervaring, en dat is voor veel bedrijven nog steeds belangrijker dan een papiertje.

Tevens ben je nu bezig met een HBO opleiding zoals ik lees.
Dus je kunt straks in ieder geval aantonen je het denkniveau (of hoe noem je dat) van een HBOer hebt.
En mocht je toch nog naar school willen. Kies dan HBO theatertechniek bijvoorbeeld ipv een MBO.

----------


## deurklink

Ook  2 jaar geleden zwolle afgerond (Samen met stage-q (sven)) werk nu fulltime in theater. Zwolle was toen in opstart fase maar heb best leuke dingen gedaan naar mijn idee. Of ik er veel van geleerd heb!? Sja onbewust nog best wel wat denk ik maar je moest het er zelf van nemen. 

Mooiste en beste was ik eraan over heb gehouden zijn de contacten. Het was dus eigenlijk 3 jaar lang net-werken!  En uiteraard een baan. Nu is de tijd om door te ontwikkelen beginnend met de de vpt cursussen. Nutteloos was het dus zeker niet! 

De vraag is alleen of het papiertje nut heeft. Bij mijn solicitatie kreeg ik het idee van niet! Je toont mbo denk niveau aan, maar de stage's waren belangrijker (ook de hobby ernaast).

Ben begonnen met elektrotechniek (achteraf een betere keus misschien om af te maken) Maar aan de andere kant ik zit nu wel waar ik wou komen! Weet niet of dat gelukt was zonder theatertechniek te Zwolle!

Heb wel echt het idee van een studentenleven gehad (helaas wel zonder op kamers wonen) maar vele school dagen eindigde (of begonnen) in de kroeg!

School is naast een opleidings instituut ook een sociaal gebeuren! Toch? En hoeveel er uiteindelijk van de 12 laatstejaars nu een baan hebben in dit vakgebied?! weet het eigenlijk niet.. stuk of 6?

----------


## Stage-Q

paul? leef jij nog ?

lang niet meer gesproken  :Wink: 


Ja die `kroegdagen´ waren altijd wel goeie dagen  :Wink: 

Onze meningen zijn idd verschillend over deze opleiding, maar ik kan er inderdaad niet heel veel positiefs over zeggen.

Kwaliteit van lesgeven vond ik echt matig tot slecht...helaas.

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Wil toch ook even mijn "two cents" hier aan toe voegen...

Ik heb zelf 23 jaar avondopleidingen gedaan ( en ook voor mij geldt... kennis is niet altijd kunde :Wink: )..en doe al ruim 20 jaar drive-in shows....

In America hanteren ze de kreet " engineer by degree" en "engineer by practice"... 

Een opleiding zegt meestal iets over je denk-nivo ( of zou zo horen te zijn) en is het een gerichte opleiding dan zegt het iets over je basis voor die discipline( zal niet over de inhoud/zinnigheid van sommige AV opleidingen zeuren).

Veelal zegt je ervaring (dus het soort klussen waar je aan hebt meegewerkt, en hetgeen je daar gedaan hebt) iets over je inzetbaarheid voor een bedrijf... dus als je gerichte praktijkervaring hebt, en daar ook de leercurve al achter de rug hebt, ben je vaak waardevoller voor een bedrijf vanwege je inzetbaarheid.... 

Natuurlijk is je interesse, houding en inzet (drive) ook niet onbelangrijk om succesvol in een bepaald gebied zijn......

----------


## jurjen_barel

Een stagair die mij een aantal jaren geleden voorging bij het gezelschap waar ik nu zit, is laatst door een collega gespot als uitvaartcateraar.  :Big Grin:

----------


## thyzerrr

Ook maar even een duit in het zakje dan:

Zo'n 2,5 jaar geleden heb ik de de opleiding Pop en media afgemaakt, halverwege het laatste jaar begonnen met freelancewerk. Het theoretische deel van de opleiding heeft me verder weinig opgeleverd, de stages des te meer. Ik heb gemerkt dat niemand (inclusief ikzelf) warm of koud wordt van zo'n papiertje, je moet het toch echt van je ervaring hebben.


Intussen alweer een paar jaar bezig met de meest uiteenlopende leuke klussen in licht, geluid en rigging. Het bevalt me uitstekend, en ik kan er alweer zo'n 2 jaar goed van leven.

Als ik kijk naar de eerste lichting van mijn opleiding, denk ik dat er van de 65 waarmee we begonnen zijn een kleine 10 ook daadwerkelijk in het vak terecht gekomen zijn.

----------


## guidooh

[LEFT]Ik wil zelf een opleiding geluidstechniek bij SAE doen. Is daar bij jullie wat over bekend? het lijkt mij veel beter dan wat ik heb gezien bij hku en hka
[/LEFT]

----------


## moderator

Guido: zoekfunctie in tiepen SAE opleiding, en je hebt een heleboel leesvoer :-)

----------


## rinus bakker

@ *thyzerrr* 
"Pop en media" - wow, weer echt zo'n _studenten wervende studierichting_
Waar was dat en wat moet ik me daar zo ongeveer bij voorstellen?

En aan iedereen.
Laten we eens een serieus onderzoek doen naar de (voor-)opleidingen van de mensen die nu in dit vak actief zijn. 
Ik ben zelf afgestudeerd bioloog (UvA en MO), maar ken ook electriciens, banketbakkers, automonteurs, ziekenverzorgers en loodgieters die in dit rare vak gerold zijn.
Dus zo gek is het nu ook weer niet dat mensen die voor dit vak zijn opgeleid (_wat je verder ook inhoudelijk van die opleidingen mag vinden - ik vind er een hele hoop = zeer weinig! van_) juist weer elder emplooi vinden.
En het vak is nog heel jong: 30-40 jaar is helemaal niks vergeleken met soldaat (2.000.000 jaar), jager (idem). En ook landbouwer (ca. 10.000 jr), houtbewerker (5000 jr), metaalbewerker (3000 jr), visser (6000 jr?) of handelaar zijn redelijk oude beroepen. Vergeet niet de bakker (7-8000 jr), de veehouder (idem), de wever, zeilmaker, schoenmaker of priester kunnen allemaal bogen op een heel wat langere vak-geschiedenis. 
_En dan heb ik het nog niet eens over "het alleroudste beroep", hoewel daarover nog wel een emancipatie-boompje over is op te zetten. Tenslotte zijn er ook altijd beroepen geweest zoals slavenhandelaar..... tot op de dag van vandaag. Maar de studie daarvoor is wat vaag.  _ 
De Middeleeuwse Gilden laten heel wat vakken zien, die we soms amper meer kennen, maar die we dus meteen 1000 jaar aan historie kunnen meegeven. 
Storend (?) is wel dat de piepjonge discipline van de ICT al snel tot een *echt vak* werd gerekend, 
terwijl er voor "dat gedoe" van ons pas enkele jaren ook enige erkenning is. Al is dat nog niet echt in klinkende munt uit te drukken. Eigen schuld natuurlijk ook wel, want ik ken weinig vakgebieden waar de "eilandjes & koninkrijkjes"-mentaliteit zo zorgvuldig wordt gecultiveerd als in de entertainment techniek. 
Zo'n club als de VPT ('Podium technologie') heeft toch dik 25 jaar naar een navel zitten staren zo groot als een toneelopening in een schouwburg, maar verder is men ook nog steeds niet willen (of kunnen?) gaan. 
En geen enkele andere vorm van organisatie van vakbroeders lijkt van de grond te kunnen komen. 
Dus enige mate van vluchten uit deze van hokjes doordrenkte sector is helemaal niet zo gek.

----------


## showband

> @ *thyzerrr* 
> _Tenslotte zijn er ook altijd beroepen geweest zoals slavenhandelaar..... tot op de dag van vandaag. Maar de studie daarvoor is wat vaag._



Dat is toch popacademie, studie "Music management?"  :Big Grin: 

Racem - home is een voorbeeld van hoe het niet moet. Met leerlingen een managementbureau beginnen. En dan gaan zwaaien met verhalen dat jouw management zich zal onderscheiden door lange termijnwerk. Hoe lang studeren die "lange termijn" contactpersonen dan? vier jaar?  :Confused:  Een beetje band bestaat tussen eerste contact en laatste hit toch echt langer.

----------


## berolios

Bonjour,

Eerlijkerwijs moet ik toegeven dat ik weinig tot niet in aanraking ben gekomen met de hier besproken opleidingen of mensen die daarvan afkomstig zijn. Ik kan me an sich wel vinden in de strekking van Rinus' post.

Kijk vooral ook eens in de volgende thread: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/de-...opleiding.html

Soortgelijke discussie, het stuk dat ik hier wil schrijven staat daar al en ik ben nogal lui aangelegd ;-).

Ikzelf heb trouwens HTS Elektro gedaan en zal over een paar maanden TU Bedrijfskunde afronden.

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> _En dan heb ik het nog niet eens over "het alleroudste beroep", hoewel daarover nog wel een emancipatie-boompje over is op te zetten. Tenslotte zijn er ook altijd beroepen geweest zoals slavenhandelaar..... tot op de dag van vandaag. Maar de studie daarvoor is wat vaag._



Tsja, Wat is dan dat oudste beroep dan wel??? Ik zal het jullie maar verklappen, dat is ELECTRICIEN !!!! Tenslotte schiep *** op de eerste dag het licht ( scheiden van licht en donker).... maar wie moest er dan zijn om dat licht aan te sluiten. JUIST..... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:  :EEK!:

----------


## ljmartijnw

Nou ik heb ook zo'n bewuste opleiding genoten en het enige wat ik daar in kennis mee opgeschoten ben is via mijn stage's. Voor de rest: aanwezig zijn, af en toe een beetje lachen in de klas, na schooltijd met de klasgenoten de stad in en de goeie jongens uit de groep kom je nu nog tegen in het werkveld. 
En voor de rest kloot meer dan de helft maar wat aan en vinden het vak alleen maar mooi, maar komen er dan achter hoe hard je soms moet werken en wat voor uren je moet maken.
Ik ben blij dat ik er nu vanaf ben en nu lekker aan het genieten ben van me papiertje, tsja... waar heb ik dat diploma ook alweer gelaten...?? Ik had het ergens neergelegd ik weet het zeker...

----------


## Stage-Q

hehe, diploma?...tja k heb het wel ergens liggen...maar waar?

heb nog geen 1 werkgever mee gemaakt die om m'n diploma heeft gevraagd. 


Beste leer-adressen zijn toch altijd je stage's die je als student krijgt.
En dan is het aan jezelf hoeveel interesse je erin stopt.

Ik heb 3 jaar geleden door m'n stages heel veel contacten overgehouden, en ben toen gelijk maar gaan freelancen..

----------


## @lex

> Tsja, Wat is dan dat oudste beroep dan wel??? Ik zal het jullie maar verklappen, dat is ELECTRICIEN !!!! Tenslotte schiep *** op de eerste dag het licht ( scheiden van licht en donker).... maar wie moest er dan zijn om dat licht aan te sluiten. JUIST.....



Weet iemand trouwens WAAROM hij het licht schiep???

Om op de laatste dag te kunnen zien dat alles goed was!

Gr @lex

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Weet iemand trouwens WAAROM hij het licht schiep???



Ik dacht omdat ie in het donker de PA niet aangesloten kreeg... :Big Grin: 


Groet, Rob.

----------


## Shark

ik ben zeker niet afgestudeerd als licht technicus, maar ga het zeker volgen na wat ik nu doe. Heb zelf al wel ervaringen met opbouwen en afbreken van fuiven in enkele zalen en LJ. Thuis ben ik vooral bezig met de virtuele consoles als grandMa, LightJockey en pearl 2004 emulator.

Het is een kleine passie die ik gelukkig een half jaar heb mogen doen als hulp bij een verhuur. Steeds gratis, zelfs het beloofde geld heb ik nooit gezien, waardoor ik mij toch "gebruikt" begon te voelen. (als je van vrijdag tot zondag helpt en dan nog geen miniem bedrag krijgt dat beloofd is met als excuus dat ze het niet bij hebben, toen wist ik het wel..)

Maar zou dus graag dit opnieuw willen doen, zelfs onbetaald om extra ervaringen op te doen (zonder als een aap behandeld te worden). Voor mij telt enkel de fun die ik eraan heb en leuke extra ervaringen. Weet enkel niet hoe ik opnieuw in die "wereld" kan komen zonder zo'n diploma als vakantiejob/weekendwerk.

Ben momenteel garcon in een "all you can eat in 3 hours" restaurant, maar kan deze job zeker opzij schuiven.

----------


## berolios

@Shark: als je even verteld waar je ergens in de buurt zit zal hier vast en zeker iemand je wel eens mee op pad willen nemen. Heb je auto/ rijbewijs?

----------


## Shark

ik ben in het bezit van een rijbewijs B en woon in Olen op 2 km van bobbejaanland. Rij rond met een seat leon.

heb ervaringen met opbouwen en "afbreken" van gehele fuif installaties, vooral belichting. Geluid aansluiten deed ik nooit.
Ben ook verschillende keren LJ geweest buiten enkel het opstellen, spreek dan wel enkel over het bedienen, maar nog niet direct programmeren. Hier kreeg ik wel goede reacties over na een tijdje ervaring. Nu ben ik al enkele maanden bezig om virtueel enkele sturingen aan te leren met offline software.

Ik heb vooral gewerkt in de omgeving kasterlee/lichtaart, maar mol of andere omgevingen zijn zeker geen probleem. Wil zelfs de gehele provincie rondrijden.

En zoals ik misschien al vermeld had: ik vind het niet erg om gratis te werken, wil vooral bezig zijn met mijn grootste passie. Als ik hiermee later nog kan verdienen, dan is mijn leven wel geslaagd.

----------


## kristofb

@ shark

hey ik ben zelf van vosselaar (naast turnhout) als je zin hebt om nog steeds in het wereldje te stappen kan ik je mss wel verder helpen.

voor meer info mag je me steeds contacteren. men info staat in men profiel

----------


## PeterZwart

ze kunnen hier bijna wel een J&H Forum uitwisseling beginnen tussen bedrijven haha

over pop & media zal ik maar geen woorden vuil maken..

te lage drempel.. te laag niveau

----------


## utopiamedia

Sound&Vision Arnhem student hier.

Zoals al eerder gemeld hier, het stelt niks voor. 
Wij hebben als mazzel dat we naast Rentall zitten, maar voor de rest is het niet veel wat we er hebben. 
Ik denk dat ik 80% geleerd heb in de praktijk, de overige 20% is wat kleine theorie die je nooit zult gebruiken. 

Zelf zit ik in het einde van het 1e jaar, we moeten 320 praktijk uren maken.  Vaak kom je inderdaad bij een organisatie en krijg je de vraag, wat zijn je leerdoelen? Wat ik hier op moet antwoorden, ik zou het niet weten. Het gaat erom dat je de uren haalt, hoe je dat doet maakt niks uit. 
Heb zelf de uren allang, maak van de grote dingen ook een verslag voor mijn portfolio. 

Waar de mensen heen gaan die klaar zijn?
Meestal een eigen bedrijfje, of blijven hangen bij de stage bedrijven.

----------


## Leks

ben na 4 jaar leeuwarden uitgekomen als freelancer
en half vaste lichtman/rigger bij Rwin showtechniek ( groningen) ( wat idd mijn 3ejaars stage bedrijf was.)

maar ik heb het vak vooral geleerd (lees: aan het leren) van "google" en veeel heel veel meelopen, kijken, en vragen  :Smile:

----------


## davehouben

Ik zelf ben nou nog bezig met mbo podium en evenemententechniek in Eindhoven. Stelt opzicht net zoals de meeste soortgelijk opleidingen (als ik het goed begrijp) niet zo heel veel voor. Ach het leuke is dat je wel wat meer theorie achter de praktijk leert kennen. Het is zeker geen opleiding voor mensen die nog totaal geen ervaring hebben in het vak!! Ik zag er het eerste jaar mensen zitten die zeiden: jah ik doe af en toe in het weekend wel eens ergens draaien.... sjaaaa en die mensen vallen dan toch af want die weten niet wat het 'echte' werk in het live gebeuren inhoud!
Je moet de opleiding gewoon als een leuke aanvulling zien wanneer je al in dit wereldje zit. Ook is het fijn wanneer je bij een goed stagebedrijf terecht komt, daar kun je dan veel leren en goede contacten op doen. Verder zijn alleen de wat grotere projecten die je zo nu en dan met school hebt interessant en je hebt nu inderdaad eens wat meer tijd om je te verdiepen in de theorie. In de praktijk krijg je vaak geleerd dat je die lampjes daar hangt omdat dat het beste is en geluid zo en zo hangt en afsteld want dat is het beste maar waarom dat het beste is en wat er gebeurd als je het niet zo doet dat weet je vaak niet en dat is dan wel weer interessant om te leren.
Verder leer je gewoon nog het meeste in de praktijk dus zorg gewoon dat je in je vrijetijd veel kunt bijklussen!! Verder zal een baas in dit wereldje echt niet snel letten op zo'n papiertje. Je hebt veel meer aan cursussen. Nahja dat je het papiertje hebt is natuurlijk wel weer mooi meegenomen.

----------


## vjcharly

Ik open hem toch maar eventjes weer.

Ikzelf heb dan op het MA gezeten en ben afgestudeerd dit jaar onze opleiding is dan theatertechniek gericht, maar ik heb er echt spijt van dat ik niet het 4e jaar ben gaan doen, op dit moment heb je van alle opleidingen van Nederland 'afgestudeerd tuig'. Ik noem het zo omdat er mensen slagen waarvan je echt zegt waarom zijn die in ***snaam dit beroep gaan doen en waarom willen ze een diploma als ze toch DJ of automonteur willen worden(zonder grapjes)?
Het valt me ook echt op dat er geen werk te krijgen is in de theaterbranche als net afgestudeerde omdat stagaires veel goedkoper zijn nl., en ze kunnen hetzelfde. 
Het enige werk wat je kan krijgen is bij Joop vd Ende waar je voor 900 bruto (als 19 jarige) aan de slag mag en wel 6 dagen in de week keihard aan het werk bent, waar reistijd niet gecompenseerd wordt, en waar er geen respect is voor het werk wat je doet en zelfs als je ongeschoolt bent aangenomen wordt. Dit is geen aanval tegen Joop vd Ende (ik moet toegeven dat het eindproduct erg spectaculair is) maar helaas de waarheid van het zakendoen en op de centjes letten. 
Maar eerlijk is eerlijk van zo'n bedrag moet je wel een heel goedkoop huurhuis hebben of bij je ouders wonen wil je rondkomen van dat bedrag.

Ik vind het jammer dat er zo'n uitstroom is en zo weinig werk in de branche want theater is het mooiste wat er is. Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie mening over dit feit.

Overigens bloeit momenteel de evenementenbranche wel op daar is volop werk.

----------


## AJB

Het is niet geheel waar wat je zegt Charly. Allereerst ben ik gastdocent aan het MA en in Eindhoven, dus ken een deel van de cursisten. Feit is dat er een aantal toptalenten tussen zitten, die ook allemaal al een plekje hebben gevonden.

Schaarste = handel. Zorg dan ook dat je iets unieks kan. Waarom moet je theatertechnicus zijn om als 19-jarige te sjouwen bij JvdE? Daar heb je dat diploma toch niet voor nodig? De opleiding in Amsterdam geeft de mogelijkheid om te doen wat je wilt en er zijn altijd zinvolle invullingen. Los van de beperkingen, die zijn er: dat ontken ik niet. Maar deze zijn reeds uitvoerig behandeld op dit forum.

In het wereldje is ***zijdank genoeg werk: daar leven we allemaal van. Als je niet begrijpt waarom er geen werk is moet je eens kritisch naar je persoonlijke presentatie kijken. Binnen 2 minuten googlen kan ik over jou informatie vinden waarvan ik als theatermens zou denken: die moet ik niet hebben... (partyflock met liefhebberij hardcore, profielfoto etc.) Geloof me dat veel bedrijven je tegenwoordig ook op die manier checken en besef je terdege wat de consequenties zijn.

Passie is het allerbelangrijkste: weet wat je kunt, vraag je af of dat ook is wat je wilt en geniet!

Veel succes met je carriere en vergeet nooit: werk is er zat!

PS In zichtlijnen is afgelopen jaar door Han Ellenbroek (hoofd MA College) een stuk geschreven over de uitstroom van studenten en de mate van opname door de beroepsmarkt. Daaruit blijkt dat er voorlopig nog altijd vraag is naar talent, in aanmerking genomen dat er altijd een deel afvalt wegens ongeschiktheid. De opleidingen mogen alleen criteria handhaven, geen persoonlijke meningen. Helaas studeren daardoor mensen af die volkomen ongeschikt zijn voor ons prachtige beroep.

----------


## vjcharly

ik vind wel dat je een goed punt hebt, hiero. maar het zal ook deels aan je stageplaatsten liggen hoe je in de markt staat. 
Toch vind ik het wel vreemd dat aan de hand van je interesses 'gediscrimineerd' wordt, kijk als ik van Simon en Garfunkel houd is er op eens wel een deur open, terwijl ik persoonlijk de muziek misschien niet mooi vind en het niet bij mij in de smaak valt maar het wel kan waarderen. Ik vind het wel maf dat je op een muziekstijl afgerekend word terwijjl dat niets met je werk te maken heeft en dat in je priveleven gebeurd.

ff ontopic weer

het zal er vast ook mee te maken hebben dat ik geen rijbewijs heb, iets wat wel jammer is omdat je bijna altijd de laatste trein kan pakken en zoniet is er vaak wat te regelen waardoor je toch thuis kan komen.

Maar het blijft een apart wereldje waarbij je alleen met de juiste contacten in kan rollen of wat jij zegt als je ergens mee uitblinkt, helaas ben ik geen hoog of laagvlieger dus zal het voor mij een tijdje duren voordat ik aan de bak kom.

----------


## AJB

Er zijn genoeg vrouwelijke technici die zonder rijbewijs zelfs getourd hebben. Dat zal niet de obstructie zijn.

Om even terug te komen op je muzikale voorkeur. Als je nou Simon & Garfunkel neemt, twee topartiesten met prachtige muziek. Deze mensen schreven nummers die mensen kunnen ontroeren, noem het "emotie in muziek". Kenmerk van Hardcore is dat de enige emotie die er in gevonden KAN worden, hooguit richting agressie en woede trekt. Daarnaast wordt deze scene (terecht) geassocieerd met harddrugs en onaangepaste, anti-sociale individuen. Je verbazing bevreemdt me dan ook: ik zeg absoluut niet dat jij binnen deze kenmerken past, maar ontkennen dat de scene zo wordt beoordeeld zou zinloos zijn: het is namelijk waar.

Je moet proberen om de kern van een voorstelling te vangen: dat kan zijn een dieperliggende emotie, passie, een verhaal, een gevoel etc. Om dit te doen moet je zelf openstaan voor dergelijke signalen. Als je je presenteert als iemand die dol is op Hardcore, wek je de indruk niet open te staan voor gevoel en creativiteit. Houd daar dan ook rekening mee!

Zichtlijnen.nl staat vol interessante vacatures, DOP in Amsterdam zoekt veel mensen, vele producties zoeken enthousiaste mensen (check Untitled Document) dus ik vraag me af of je goed hebt gezocht  :Wink: 

Succes in elk geval: als je echt graag wilt weet ik zeker dat je een leuke werkplek zult vinden.

Groeten Arvid

----------


## vjcharly

dankjewel voor je tips, helaas gebruik ik momenteel veel van je tips en zal eens bellen naar DOP aangezien ze daar schreeuwden om personeel op hun site en als je je inschrijft er vervolgens niets van hoort.

Wat betreft jou beredenatie over hardcore, heb je gelijk het is helaas zo dat de kwade het voor de goeden verpesten. Ik ken genoeg mensen die naar feesten gaan gewoon een biertje drinken dan weer naar huis gaan zonder drug oid, ik ontken niet dat het niet gebruikt wordt maar dat het het maatschappelijk beeld is wat verpest is.

----------


## partydrivein

nou wil ik zelf het GLR gaan doen.
daar heb ik ook een paar vrienden zitten en de opleiding schijnt toch goed te zijn.
al blijf je natuurlijk het meeste leren van live ervaringen op de werkvloer.
en als je al je dromen in duigen ziet vallen (paar pagina's terug) dan ben je al niet goed bezig.
je moet niet je opleiding uitkiezen omdat dit of dat mooi is of lelijk(al gaat asbest ver)

ook kun je op het internet de lessen van het GLR vinden dan kun je zien wat je mag verwachten :Big Grin:

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Zo'n studie is wel leuk en aardig.
Uiteindelijk geeft een bedrijf geen ruk om het papiertje, en kijken ze puur naar je ervaring.

Het is te gek voor woorden dat mensen die zo'n opleiding volgen verwachten dat zodra ze klaar ze meteen aan de bak kunnen komen als top operator oid.

Ik heb zelf bij Charly (paar post hierboven) in het eerste jaar in de klas gezeten. Op het MA (oude GLA). Na één jaartje ermee gestopt om persoonlijke redenen, en onderaan de ladder begonnen in de branche.

Op dit moment als freelance lichttechnicus werkzaam voor meerdere grote bedrijven en zit toch echt niet om werk verlegen.

Hardcore liefhebber of niet. Het gaat erom hoe je jezelf presenteert en hoe je jezelf kunt aanpassen aan bepaalde situaties. Als je het goed aanpakt bereik je uiteindelijk wel je doel. Je schuilen achter bepaalde zaken als dat er onderscheid wordt gemaakt, is echt onzin en je komt er geen steek verder mee.

Of zal ik ook maar zeggen dat ik oh zo zielig ben, en mensen mij minder kansen gunnen dan iemand anders? Allochtonen staan nou ook niet echt enorm populair in de maatschappij.

Groeten

----------


## partydrivein

Ik maag geen onderscheid of iemand een ander kleurtje heeft of niet, we zijn allemaal mensen.
Ik ga hier niet verder op in daar kunnen we een ander topic over starten.

Ik ben zelf al actief in het licht en geluid, op zo'n opleiding leer je de basis maar tijdens jestages en daarna kun je natuurlijk pas echt gaan leren.
je leert natuurlijk meer op de werkvloer dan op school.
Ik heb geen idee wat ik anders moet gaan doen want ik ben hier al vanaf de basisschool mee bezig en zo hoef ik me ook nergens anders mee bezig te houden.
al schijnen er ook veel mensen voor deze opleiding te kiezen omdat het ze wel leuk lijkt :Mad: 

ik weet al lang dat ik hier verder in wil, het zal me in iedergeval geen kwaad doen...

----------


## voederbietel

hey mensen,

Ik ben 4e jaars student sound & vision Arnhem en erger me aan bepaalde reacties, degene die vaak de grootste mond hebben over hun opleiding zijn vaak 1e of 2e jaars die de helft van de tijd niet op school zijn en geen ander werk hebben dan op de zaterdag in de plaatselijke supermarkt vakken aan het vullen zijn(niet dat dat erg is maar ze doen ook vaak geen moeite om in contact te komen met een pa-boer)

als ik in de klas kijk(ongeveer 10-15 mensen) denk ik dat er ongeveer 5 overblijven met een baan in deze branche!

het ligt heel erg aan jezelf, als je logisch kan nadenken en niet bang bent om je voor 150% in te zetten op klus ben je al voor 90% zeker van een baan in deze branche. 

ik heb gemengde gevoelens over de opleidingen:
-de lesstof en leermethodes schieten vaak te kort, ook de disipline van leraren..
- maar als je er zelf met inzet ingaat en altijd probeert dat jouwn taken voor mekaar zijn kan het je heel veel voordelen opleveren, ik heb bijvoorbeeld veel contacten opgebouwd en leerzame stages achter de rug, ook heb ik bij alle 4 de stage's aan het einde een baan aangeboden gekregen(dit geld ook voor een aantal mede studenten) daarnaast heb ik een eigen bedrijf wat het ook mogenlijk maakt om te freelancen(dit doe ik dus regelmatig voor o.a. de stagebedrijven).

ik praat ook wel eens negatief over mijn opleiding maar ben de opleiding wel dankbaar voor de vele kansen die ik via hun heb gekregen (anders zat ik nu waarschijnlijk alleen maar bij een plaatselijke pa boer terwijl ik nu bijna het hele jaar door het hele land zwerf en soms ook in het buitenland)

Veroordeel niet direct iemand die van een licht/geluid/video opleiding afkomt vanwege verhalen over de opleiding, vaak de slechte studenten zorgen voor de slechte verhalen, de goeie hoor je niet want die zijn hard aan het werk.......

----------


## Q-av

> hey mensen,
> 
> Ik ben 4e jaars student sound & vision Arnhem en erger me aan bepaalde reacties, degene die vaak de grootste mond hebben over hun opleiding zijn vaak 1e of 2e jaars die de helft van de tijd niet op school zijn en geen ander werk hebben dan op de zaterdag in de plaatselijke supermarkt vakken aan het vullen zijn(niet dat dat erg is maar ze doen ook vaak geen moeite om in contact te komen met een pa-boer)
> 
> als ik in de klas kijk(ongeveer 10-15 mensen) denk ik dat er ongeveer 5 overblijven met een baan in deze branche!
> 
> het ligt heel erg aan jezelf, als je logisch kan nadenken en niet bang bent om je voor 150% in te zetten op klus ben je al voor 90% zeker van een baan in deze branche. 
> 
> ik heb gemengde gevoelens over de opleidingen:
> ...



Ik ben het deels met jou eens.
Heel veel mensen vergeten namelijk dat de stage ook geleverd is door de school en dat je op die manier ''schadevrij'' je kan ontwikkelen.

Ben het echter niet eens dat jij zegt dat de mensen die het meest weg zijn ook geen donder doen.

Bij mij was het juist zo dat de mensen die er altijd waren, de baklappen zijn en nu achteraf als huistechnieker werken bij een of andere plaatselijke feestzaal. (is niet erg deze mensen moeten er ook zijn aangezien ik dat soort werk niet wil.)

Tijdens mijn stage's was ik natuurlijk met de stages bezig, maar in de theorie jaren was ikzelf ook veel afwezig, simpel omdat ik aan het werk was in de AV.

Het gaat mij en volgens mij bijna iedereen in dit topic die klaagt er meer om dat de lesstof zo belabbert is.

Als een licht leraar ineens video technieken erbij gaat halen terwijl hij zelf iets van wikipedia heeft afgeplukt gaan bij mij de oren toch klapperen.
Vooral als hij dan vermeld dat de maximale grote van een projectie gelijk staat aan de afstand van lichtbron tot projectie oppervlak.
Nu ben ik dan zo'n hufter die gelijk vraagt, maar meneer wat moet en doe je dan met een 0.8 lens.

Ik zie dat ik alweer een veels te lange post aan het kweken ben. dus brei er bij deze een eind aan

----------


## voederbietel

> Ik ben het deels met jou eens.
> Heel veel mensen vergeten namelijk dat de stage ook geleverd is door de school en dat je op die manier ''schadevrij'' je kan ontwikkelen.
> 
> Ben het echter niet eens dat jij zegt dat de mensen die het meest weg zijn ook geen donder doen.
> 
> Bij mij was het juist zo dat de mensen die er altijd waren, de baklappen zijn en nu achteraf als huistechnieker werken bij een of andere plaatselijke feestzaal. (is niet erg deze mensen moeten er ook zijn aangezien ik dat soort werk niet wil.)
> 
> Tijdens mijn stage's was ik natuurlijk met de stages bezig, maar in de theorie jaren was ikzelf ook veel afwezig, simpel omdat ik aan het werk was in de AV.



Klopt, mischien had ik het iets anders moeten zeggen, ik zelf was er namenlijk ook wel eens een week niet omdat ik voor een grote productie bijvoorbeeld een week lang van huis was, 
ik bedoel meer de mensen die wanneer hun wekker gaat(als ze die al hebben gezet) 's ochtends zich weer omdraaien en op de productiedag(waar je tien weken aan hebt gewerkt met de klas) ijskoud een paar uur te laat komen en als eerste weer vertrekken om 3 uur omdat ze normaal gesprokken ook maar les hebben tot 3 uur op die dag (terwijl de paar goeie vanaf half 8 's ochtends bezig zijn en alle pauzes overslaan om het te redden)

vaak zijn dit soort jongens degene met de grootste mond over wat voor slechte opleiding het wel niet is...

----------


## mhsounds

Ik zit nu op Grafisch Lyceum Rotterdam, en tot nu toe heb ik nog wel het meeste geleerd in de lessen AAP.

In AAP krijgen wij toegang tot alle spullen en mogen wij zelf wat creeeren.
De leraar grijpt hier in als er iets fout kan gaan, en na afloop feedback geven over je eigen doen en laten en dat van de groep.

Je leert veel van klasgenoten, in dit geval leer ik veel aan mijn klasgenoten en leer ik zelf hoe het volgens de regels moet.
Altijd stempels van Genie enz. uit wat we in de praktijk niet doen uit gemak en/of ruimtegebrek.

Morgen gaan we een modeshowtje bouwen, ben je geintreseerd hier is het plannetje http://www.freewebs.com/mhsounds/plan23sep.pdf
Zelf ben ik het overigens niet eens met de truss over de catwalk die je ziet...

Je komt de praktijklokalen niet in zonder veiligheids schoenen, oordoppen worden aangeraden net zoals wat gereedschap.
Tot je je certificaat heb gehaald mag je niet aan de trekkenwand komen.

Voor foto's P1P3\P1P4 - Hyves.nl

Daar naast krijgen we modules, bijv 'leren met klanten omgaan'

Je krijgt hier een basis, je zult altijd veel ervaring op moeten doen in de praktijk want daar leer je het pas echt.

Groetjes MHsounds, voorheen partydrivein op dit Forum.
(weet iemand hoe je een oude account kan veranderen?)

----------


## T_Sound

Ik heb 5 maand geleden mijn opleiding podium en evenementen techniek afgerond op het ROC van Twente Hengelo.

Ik heb mijn laatste stage gelopen bij Eurotrain Events in Enschede, hier zeer veel geleerd. Nu ben ik daar inhuur technicus voor zowel licht als geluid, maar ik ben voor anderen freelance geluidstechnicus, omdat daar meer mijn talent ligt.

Verder heb ik al een paar bandjes gemixt, mix een dialect band artiest en ben hobby dj. Ik ben erg muziekaal aangelecht (speel al 10 jaar piano/keyboard) en heb mezelf een beetje studiotechniek aangeleerd.

Aan de opleiding zelf heb ik in het begin niet veel gehad, maar toen er leeraren kwamen die zelf rechtstreeks van de werkvloer kwamen, hebben we in korte tijd vrij veel geleerd. Hierdoor ook nog meer liefde voor het vak gekregen.

T-Sound

----------


## JeroenVDV

Kortom, paar jaar van je leven weggegooid, eigen/ouders geld weggegooid EN geld van de maatschappij gebruikt voor een opleiding waar je net zoveel of minder hebt geleerd als wanneer je in die jaren gewoon aan het werk was gegaan in de podiumtechniek-wereld en daar alles had geleerd. Sterker nog, dan was je zeer waarschijnlijk nu verder geweest..

----------


## mhsounds

> Kortom, paar jaar van je leven weggegooid, eigen/ouders geld weggegooid EN geld van de maatschappij gebruikt voor een opleiding waar je net zoveel of minder hebt geleerd als wanneer je in die jaren gewoon aan het werk was gegaan in de podiumtechniek-wereld en daar alles had geleerd. Sterker nog, dan was je zeer waarschijnlijk nu verder geweest..



Die tijd en het geld gooi je toch weg, je MOET je startkwalificatie hebben of natuurlijk hoger (diploma)

Ik loop al rond, en ik ga proberen een hoop uit mijn stages te halen + extra dingen op school te leren buiten het basispaket, waar bij op het GLR ruimte is.

Jeroen, hoe lang ben jij al klaar met school? er is een hoop veranderd ook een hoop nuttige theorie toegespitst op het vak.
Natuurlijk moet je nog steeds een hoop ervaring opdoen (blijft natuurlijk wel het belangrijkste) en had je een hoop kunnen leren in die 3 of 4 jaar, maar het is nu eenmaal niet anders.

mvg Mark

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Die tijd en het geld gooi je toch weg, je MOET je startkwalificatie hebben of natuurlijk hoger (diploma)



Niet waar.





> Jeroen, hoe lang ben jij al klaar met school? er is een hoop veranderd ook een hoop nuttige theorie toegespitst op het vak.



Ik ben ongeveer 2 jaar klaar met school. Ik ben in mijn huidige werk/netwerk nog NOOIT tegen de beperking dat ik geen opleiding heb afgerond aangelopen! Sterker nog, het gros van de bedrijven maakt afgeronde opleidingen op je CV niet veel uit. Ervaring, referenties en de daarmee aantoonbare kennis (ja, ook zonder diploma prima mogelijk) tellen vele malen zwaarder.

----------


## mhsounds

> Niet waar.
> 
> 
> Ik ben ongeveer 2 jaar klaar met school. Ik ben in mijn huidige werk/netwerk nog NOOIT tegen de beperking dat ik geen opleiding heb afgerond aangelopen! Sterker nog, het gros van de bedrijven maakt afgeronde opleidingen op je CV niet veel uit. Ervaring, referenties en de daarmee aantoonbare kennis (ja, ook zonder diploma prima mogelijk) tellen vele malen zwaarder.



Ben ik mee bekend, ik ben ook al flink mijn best aan het doen voor goede referentie's :Smile: 
Ik zou ook een 2 jarige opleiding kunnen doen, mijn startkwalificatie daarmee halen(anders krijg je de onderwijs inspectie achter je aan)

Heb je geluk gehad, ben je net aan die nieuwe regeling ontsnapt.
Al is er niks mis mee met je diploma halen, er komt een moment dat je dit werk (helaas) niet meer kan doen, en buiten de AV wereld vragen ze toch wel om een diplome wil je een beetje leuke baan hebben :Wink: 

Al heb je hier 



> Ervaring, referenties en de daarmee aantoonbare kennis (ja, ook zonder diploma prima mogelijk) tellen vele malen zwaarder.



 volkomen gelijk in.

Dit 



> Niet waar.



 gaat echter niet meer op met onze mooie nieuwe wetten...

Startkwalificatie/diploma is vereist, niet zozeer door de bedrijven, die geven er in 99 van de 100 gevallen geen ruk om.

Groetjes Mark

----------


## rene.derksen

Waarom is het dan vereist..? als bedrijven het niet controleren..? En wat voor startkwalificatie moet je hebben? Als je voor jezelf begint? als freelancer? Licht geluid opleiding? een of ander ondernemersopleiding? boekhouding?

----------


## Lighting Operator

> En wat voor startkwalificatie moet je hebben? Als je voor jezelf begint? als freelancer? Licht geluid opleiding? een of ander ondernemersopleiding? boekhouding?



Het enige wat je nodig hebt om voor jezelf te beginnen als freelancer is je paspoort en een kwartiertje tijd om op het belastingkantoor te vertellen dat je een eenmanszaak wilt starten. En sinds kort ook verplicht langs de Kamer van Koophandel.

Check deze link voor een aantal tips.Freelance werken - hoe doe ik dat?

Of je daarna door bedrijven wordt ingehuurd is afhankelijk van je ervaring / referenties.

----------


## laserguy

> Het enige wat je nodig hebt om voor jezelf te beginnen als freelancer is je paspoort en een kwartiertje tijd om op het belastingkantoor te vertellen dat je een eenmanszaak wilt starten. En sinds kort ook verplicht langs de Kamer van Koophandel.



En dan heb je een diploma nodig dat veronderstelt dat je clever genoeg bent om een bedrijf te leiden. Indien je dat niet hebt moet je dus verplicht een cursus bedrijfsbeheer volgen van een paar maanden. Zo schijnt het bij ons in B toch te zijn.

----------


## rene.derksen

> Het enige wat je nodig hebt om voor jezelf te beginnen als freelancer is je paspoort en een kwartiertje tijd om op het belastingkantoor te vertellen dat je een eenmanszaak wilt starten. En sinds kort ook verplicht langs de Kamer van Koophandel.
> 
> Check deze link voor een aantal tips.Freelance werken - hoe doe ik dat?
> 
> Of je daarna door bedrijven wordt ingehuurd is afhankelijk van je ervaring / referenties.



Check mn naam nog eens goed  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ben al even freelance bezig.





> En dan heb je een diploma nodig dat veronderstelt dat je clever genoeg bent om een bedrijf te leiden. Indien je dat niet hebt moet je dus verplicht een cursus bedrijfsbeheer volgen van een paar maanden. Zo schijnt het bij ons in B toch te zijn.



Aha.. zit het in Belgie zo.. ? Hier in nederland dus absoluut (nog) niet.

----------


## mhsounds

Zij checken dit niet, je moet volgens de wet momenteel tot minimaal je 18e doorleren.
Als je geen startkwalificatie hebt of een diploma en je staat nergens bij een school ingeschreven komen ze erachter (geen idee hoe) en ben je de lul.

schijnt nogal een dikke boete op te staan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rene.derksen

Kijk, dat had je er niet bij verteld  :Wink:  je bent idd verplicht tot je 18e minimaal 1 dag per week door te leren. Ben je die leeftijd voorbij dan ben je vrij te doen wat je wilt. (Alhoewel het nooit onverstandig is even opleiding af te maken).

----------


## mhsounds

Ah nu ik kijk zie ik het inderdaad niet staan :Embarrassment: 

alleen met die nieuwe regeling moet je volgens mij toch die startkwalificatie of diploma hebben, zal even kijken of ik dat ergens op internet kan vinden.

----------

